# Rush Credit Union Receiver trying to force me to pay by Direct Debit



## ?guy (16 Jan 2017)

Looking for some advice. Got a call from controller from Rush CU, asking about my loan. I explained I did not wish to set up a Standing order but am very happy to continue to make payments. locally were possible as I work 9 to 5 , At which point he told he me , I was going to have a bad credit rating . He was going to flag it on the system which would eventually be filled with credit rating agency. I argued this was BS as I'm willing to pay. He told me he would update the system to say "I would pay when it suited me" I argued this is not what I said but he only heard what he wanted. When I mentioned my loan was in credit so how can I be behind payments he didn't care. I asked about a possible settlement and he would even talk about this. 

As the office is not even regularly, only a couple of hours a week and none of those hours are outside 9 to 5. I am happy to pay and do pay when I am not working but I'm not prepared to take time off to make a monthly payment. 

the guy was a piece of work and Pitty any older people who might have got a call from this guy. 
just wondering if I am exposed in this situation.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2017)

You should refer this to the Central Bank.

It's also important that you keep an eye on your ICB record, although I imagine that he was making empty threats. 

Having said that, if you fall behind in your payments because the office was closed, then your credit record might be affected. 

Why do you not pay by bank transfer?

Brendan


----------



## ?guy (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the feedback Brendan.

I'm with a building society that have very limited banking online, They do not have bank transfer facility online. Annoying but true.


----------



## PaddyW (17 Jan 2017)

Have you his name? Maybe put a complaint in writing to the Credit Union.


----------



## ?guy (17 Jan 2017)

Yes I have his name, he is employed by the receivers, I gather he is the bully to ensure everyone continues to pay loans (via any means) until the loan book is sold off.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jan 2017)

PaddyW said:


> ...Maybe put a complaint in writing to the Credit Union.



I would definitely put a complaint in writting to the Credit Union, with copy to the managing partner at accountancy firm acting as the Receiver and telling them you want a written apology and confirmation that as long as your account is kept up to date that no false or misleading information will be placed with the ICB. I would further copy the Central Bank. 

There is only one way to ever bring an end to bad professional conduct, so please don't let this slide.


----------



## ?guy (18 Jan 2017)

Totally Agree MrEarl, I have written a litter to the two founding members of the company and have yet to receive a response. never taught of copying the central bank.


----------



## ?guy (18 Jan 2017)

Finally got a response from company director which is shocking... offers an apology but goes short of saying of saying 'so long as loan repayments are may you won't get a threatening call'

Can't find any email email address on central bank website that would be suitable to copy on my response. MrEarl / Brendan are you aware of any?



MrEarl said:


> You should refer this to the Central Bank.


----------



## PaddyW (20 Jan 2017)

enquiries@_*centralbank*_.ie

01 2246000 or 1890777777 if you want to call


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2017)

Please post the letter using recorded delivery so it doesn't *get lost*.  Guy, was the response from the company director to you in writing or on the telephone?
*
Post:* Central Bank of Ireland
PO Box 559
Dame Street
Dublin 2
D02 P656

_Our Mission_
_Our Mission Statement 'Safeguarding Stability, Protecting Consumers' is at the heart of all that we do and encapsulates the dual priorities for the Central Bank in delivering on its mandate._


----------



## ?guy (20 Jan 2017)

Directed to me, from company partner via email


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2017)

So you complain again, in writing and put a copy of that in your letter to the  CB.  I actually wouldn't let the CU or the Receiver know you've sent a letter to the CB at all.  Bet you get a response though.  (in time) The CB reads this website so they'll be expecting it.


----------



## ?guy (20 Jan 2017)

Hi Bronte, 

Thanks for your response, I actually responded yesterday copying the CD and also the CARB (Charted Accountants Regulatory Body), asking both to raise a formal complaint. Seem crazy that this sector (Liquidators) are pretty much unregulated. I understand why they are taking a hard stance. to get the best value possible for the sale of the loan book. 
but seems crazy that they get away threatening calls. I just wonder how many older people they called and what type of tone they took with them. The guy I spoke to was a right piece of ..... . had no interest in what I had to say or the fact my loan was in credit, He should not of even called me .


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2017)

Well done you for the little guy ?Guy.  That hopefully will put manners on them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2017)

Covered in today's Indo by Charlie Weston 

*Bust Rush Credit Union complaint to regulator*

_Jim Luby of liquidators McStay Luby said his firm was dealing with the complaint.


"There is no basis for the comment that not setting up a standing order would result in a credit-rating issue," Mr Luby added. "Obviously, if a borrower defaults, credit rating may be affected."_

So, if anyone else is threatened in this way, they can wave this article at them.

Well done ?Guy for raising it.

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (2 Feb 2017)

Goodness that's great.  One poster on AAM who took it further and fair play to Guy for following through on this all the way including talking to Charlie Weston in the Independent.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Feb 2017)

*Hi  ?guy*

Very well done .... you have played a blinder here in terms of standing up for yourself and you have hopefully also set a good precident for others to follow in the future.

I hope you have now received a satisfactory final response from the firm, including a full apology and also confirmation that the member of the Receiver's team that originally caused the problem is going to be retrained to ensure this does not happen again etc.


----------



## ?guy (21 Feb 2017)

MrEarl, 

Wish I could say I got any of the above. I have not had any communication from Receiver nor any sincere apology. Seems this sector is unregulated nobody wanted the hassle of doing anything. Grateful for the piece in Indo, but nothing has some of it. 

Thanks to everyone for the advise.


----------



## MrEarl (21 Feb 2017)

Unbelieveable.... 

Don't give up, give 'em hell in any and every way you can my friend


----------

